# Hulk capovolge una panchina con un compagno, col piede. Video.



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Ancora Hulk protagonista di video che dimostrano la sua forza fisica. Questa volta, l'attaccante brasiliano dello Zenit, nell'intento di allacciarsi le scarpe, poggia un piede sul bordo di una panchina, capovolgendola e facendo scivolare il povero compagno seduto da un lato all'altro.

Ma si tratta di un video modificato al computer. Lo Zenit infatti fa partecipare i propri giocatori a pubblicità per la Red Bull, che è probabilmente sponsor della squadra russa.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2015)

madooo..e chi è?? hulk??


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> madooo..e chi è?? hulk??



A me pare Boateng&co.


----------



## Sanchez (8 Luglio 2015)

Lo Zenith non sa più cosa inventarsi per venderlo, tra un po faranno un video dove cammina sulle acque


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2015)

Non si può nemmeno parlare di un falso, è palesemente finta
comunque divertente, ma potevano farla meglio, soprattutto la maniera in cui il piede appoggia sulla panchina, anche con la forza del vero Hulk non si sarebbe potuta inclinare così.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non si può nemmeno parlare di un falso, è palesemente finta
> comunque divertente, ma potevano farla meglio, soprattutto la maniera in cui il piede appoggia sulla panchina, anche con la forza del vero Hulk non si sarebbe potuta inclinare così.



del vero hulk?? come se esistesse davvero


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me pare Boateng&co.



cervello simile piu o meno


----------



## Gas (8 Luglio 2015)

Sono tutti filmati inventati, ne hanno girati un botto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2015)

Ma basta con 'sto fenomeno da baraccone.


----------



## Renegade (8 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma basta con 'sto fenomeno da baraccone.



.


----------



## Freddy Manson (8 Luglio 2015)

Ormai questo gli è rimasto da fare.


----------

